# Cual es el negocio mas gilipollas que habeis visto montar?



## DONK (31 May 2015)

Pues eso,id poniendo casos reales que conozcais de negocios que nada mas abren la puerta dices,"joder,menudo lumbreras".

Yo la mayor barbarie emprendedora que he visto en mi vida fue una tienda de paintball,el tio tuvo que gastarse una pasta impresionante,estaba muy bien montada,si no fuera gilipollas y hubiera montado otra cosa ahora estaria forrado.
La tienda era grande y estaba muy bien ambientada,fuera tenias piezas de gran calidad,trajes de camuflaje impresionantes,mascaras muy guapas y buenas,pistolas de todos los colores y formas,todo muy profesionasl.

Cual fue el problema?Que el tio abrio un negocio porque era su Hobby,la mayor gilipollez que se puede hacer.Es que controlo el tema,te suelen decir cuando argumentas su gilipollez.El pobre diablo aguanto 3 meses como mucho,la gente siempre se paraba en su escaparate a curiosear,nadie entraba.La unica duda que me quedo es si llego a hacer su primera venta.

Era el auge del paintball y el tio se debio pensar que iba a darle para amortizar el pedazo local y toda la parafernalia que se compro,no se como se puede ser tan idiota,en mi ciudad solo hay un sitio para hacer esa mierda,el cual ya te da toda la equipacion necesaria y al cual solo va gente que viene de fuera de vacaciones a hacer el subnormal,como coño se le puede a alguien pasar por la cabeza que va a poder amortizar todo eso?


----------



## M.Karl (31 May 2015)

Cigarrillos electrónicos.


----------



## MI6 (31 May 2015)

Sin lugar a dudas, una tienda de ropa de la marca Ferrari en un centro comercial en el que no hay ni Dios y están mas de la mitad de tiendas cerradas. Encima en la peor ubicación. 

Lo primero que pensé es que estaría intentando lavar dinero, porque de otra forma es totalmente ridículo.

No recuerdo lo precios pero era algo delirante.


----------



## neofiz (31 May 2015)

Perfumeria a granel y otra detergentes a granel.


----------



## MI6 (31 May 2015)

El Cuidador dijo:


> Pues eso,id poniendo casos reales que conozcais de negocios que nada mas abren la puerta dices,"joder,menudo lumbreras".
> 
> Yo la mayor barbarie emprendedora que he visto en mi vida fue una tienda de paintball,el tio tuvo que gastarse una pasta impresionante,estaba muy bien montada,si no fuera gilipollas y hubiera montado otra cosa ahora estaria forrado.
> La tienda era grande y estaba muy bien ambientada,fuera tenias piezas de gran calidad,trajes de camuflaje impresionantes,mascaras muy guapas y buenas,pistolas de todos los colores y formas,todo muy profesionasl.
> ...



¿Y no le dio por mirar un poco cual era la cuota potencial de mercado? Mira que podría haber diversificado el tema y meter una sección de Paintball, y poco a poco ir viendo como funciona y como lo mueve, moverlo por internet, etc....

Ya he ido a 2 reuniones de emprendedores de esas que se hacen en asociaciones de empresas y el descojone es impresionante. Ya no por las ideas en concreto que no están mal, sino porque la gente no es capaz de contestar preguntas sencillas sobre cuestiones muy básicas relacionadas con su proyecto.

¿Experiencia en el sector?¿Como piensas financiarlo?¿Como piensas iniciar la actividad comercial?¿Crees que en tu zona podría funcionar tal idea?¿A que público crees que te diriges?¿Cuanto tiempo crees que puedes aguantar sin beneficios?

Joder, de 20, solo 2 podían contestar medianamente bien.


----------



## Beto (31 May 2015)

Los cigarrillos electronicos, pero no por el negocio en si, si no porque se abrieron 5 casi a la vez muy cerca las unas a las otras en una ciudad muy pequeña


Ahora estoy mirando una tienda de drones y helicopteros teledirigidos....a ver si le va bien la cosa...


----------



## Harold Alexander (31 May 2015)

Franquicias de "productos gourmet" (una de quesos, y otra de "productos gallegos") que te ofrecen productos de calidad mediocre, en cantidades pequeñas, a precio de cojón de Tiranousario Rex.

Encima, en zonas mal situadas, con trasiego de gente pero estrictamente de paso.


----------



## chaber (31 May 2015)

Las yogurterías entrarían con fuerza en el ránking de negocios gilipollas.


----------



## DONK (31 May 2015)

Holofernes dijo:


> Cigarrillos electrónicos.



Alguno si hizo dinero con ellos.El problema de los cigarrillos fueron varios factores:

1.Montar una tienda que solo ofrece un producto y que aun encima no va dirigida al 100% de la poblacion es un fracaso a largo plazo.

2.La mayoria de hemprendedoresse metio en ello cuando ya se hablaba de una burbuja brutal.

3.Era claramente una moda pasajera,los seres mas debiles de la sociedad se abrazaron rapidamente a ella por miedo a no ser cool,despues llegaria otra gilipollez como el running o un movil nuevo y adios.

Estas burbujas estan bien para catarlas a tiempo,vender el producto y luego sustituirla inmediatamente por la siguiente gilipollez,son negocios gloriosos para monatr un stand en un centro comercial por 4 perras,se de uno que no para de cambiar,vendio helicopteros de juguete,luego chocolate,camisetas,cigarrillos electronicos y fundas para moviles;el caso es oler cuando va a petar,el primer mes que bajen las ventas te tienes que meter en la nueva chorrada de moda,no hay nada mas sencillo que quitarle el dinero a los tontos del culo que se abrazan a cualquier moda.


----------



## reekoner (31 May 2015)

tienda de té


----------



## Dr Polux (31 May 2015)

MI6 dijo:


> Sin lugar a dudas, una tienda de ropa de la marca Ferrari en un centro comercial en el que no hay ni Dios y están mas de la mitad de tiendas cerradas. Encima en la peor ubicación.
> 
> Lo primero que pensé es que estaría intentando lavar dinero, porque de otra forma es totalmente ridículo.
> 
> No recuerdo lo precios pero era algo delirante.



La tienda Ferrari que estaba en Serrano, en la milla de oro de madrid, tb quebro, me da q a mi que en Ferrari se tienen aun que estar cagando en Alonso


----------



## El Señor Don Gato (31 May 2015)

Como ha dicho el forero Harold Alexander, una tienda de "productos gourmet" en la que vendían productos de calidad media-baja a precios exorbitados. 

Encima la tienda era ridículamente pequeña y sin apenas rotulación. Era bastante fácil pasar por delante mismo de la puerta y no darte cuenta de que ahí había un negocio. 

Duró unos dos o tres meses


----------



## Señor Calopez (31 May 2015)

La web de silk road.


----------



## malo2 (31 May 2015)

no puedo entender porque tanta gente opta por el comercio a pie de calle cuando quiere montar un negocio, siempre he pensado que si quieres que de verdad un negocio te funcione tienes que ser tu el que va a buscar al cliente, no esperar a que vengan a ti.


----------



## wopa (31 May 2015)

Ahora en Bilbao han abierto una croquetería. Tienen 16 tipos distintos, caseras por supuesto. Se anuncian en las teles locales. No sé yo si eso da para vivir...y los locales en Bilbao están a precios estratosféricos. Ojalá tengan suerte.


----------



## max power (31 May 2015)

Tienda de nutricion deportiva (botes gigantes de proteinas y similares) en una calle sin apenas trafico de gente (solo vecinos). Esta cerca de mi casa. Solo he visto 1 vez a alguien dentro con pinta de cliente.


----------



## meow (31 May 2015)

wopa dijo:


> Ahora en Bilbao han abierto una croquetería. Tienen 16 tipos distintos, caseras por supuesto. Se anuncian en las teles locales. No sé yo si eso da para vivir...y los locales en Bilbao están a precios estratosféricos. Ojalá tengan suerte.



¿Dónde está eso? Soy de Bilbao y nunca lo he visto.


----------



## Tinuvuel (31 May 2015)

Aquí abrieron una Tortilleria. Sí, solo hacían tortillas. 

Luego ampliaron con legumbres cocidas pero entre que estaba en mal sitio (en la esquina de una calle principal pero con la tienda oculta tras unos contenedores), nula publicidad y el contenido de la tienda, pues duró más de lo que me pensaba, 6 meses.


----------



## Bocanegra (31 May 2015)

Un taller para arreglar y preparar su propio coche y los de los amiguetes, claro que para rentabilizarlo cobraba desorbitadas tarifas al público en general cosa que le dejó sin los pocos clientes que pagaban.


----------



## Saluter (31 May 2015)

Tienda de figuras de nubecitas de algodón comestible rosa. Menuda MEMEEEZ !!!

---------- Post added 31-may-2015 at 19:45 ----------

No sé como el grillao que abre esas tiendas tiene la poca vergüenza de no sentir ridículo.


----------



## Sigh (31 May 2015)

Una tienda de figuras para fiestas echas con globos, solo con globos. Y se llamaba "Globus". Todos creiamos que era para blanquear dinero de droga, pero no, la tienda termino cerrando un año despues.


----------



## Ruso (31 May 2015)

Una secta evangélica, el pastor llegó cuando ya había pasado la mejor época y sus feligreses le pedían ayuda en vez de darle pasta. Además los panchitos en Madrid no se sumaron tanto al boom protestante como en Barna. Un día se encuentran con el local cerrado, al dueño pidiendo nosecuantos meses de alquiler y al pastor de vuelta en Colombia.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (31 May 2015)

Las tiendas de Hello Kitty cuando estaba muy de moda. Todo lo que había era carísimo y en otras tiendas como h&m te podías encontrar prendas de ropa de la famosa gata mas baratas. No se me olvida una maleta enana que solo por tener el famoso dibujo valía mas de 100 euros. Te sablaban por un peluche minusculo o por una tostadora de mala calidad que se podía comprar parecida en el Carrefour. Por fuera llamaba mucho la atención pero duró pocos meses.


----------



## eloy_85 (31 May 2015)

malo2 dijo:


> siempre he pensado que si quieres que de verdad un negocio te funcione tienes que ser tu el que va a buscar al cliente, no esperar a que vengan a ti.



puede explicar un poco esa última parte?


----------



## wopa (31 May 2015)

meow dijo:


> ¿Dónde está eso? Soy de Bilbao y nunca lo he visto.



Croqueta y Presumida, situada en Doctor Areilza, 20

Puro sabor a la cocina de amama en Bilbao. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia

Se anuncian en Telebilbao en las tertulias deportivas.


----------



## eltonelero (31 May 2015)

Os voy a ganar a todos.

Comercio de ......patatas.
Si. Habéis leido bien . Patatas.

En una zona semi-industrial/perfierica. Comercio pequeño, con su logo molón.
El único producto básicamente eran patatas y no se si me pareció alguna vez que vendieron huevos.

Obviamente por muy barato que vendas las patatas o de muy buena calidad que sean estas la gente no va a ir de propio a un comercio medio perdido a comprar patatas.

Además, aun suponiendo que se hubieran hartado de vender el margen de beneficio debia de ser ridiculo.

A favor decir que no perderian mucho dinero ni con el alquiler ni con el producto.


----------



## jmslluch (1 Jun 2015)

Holofernes dijo:


> Cigarrillos electrónicos.



En esas tiendas se puede palmar 6000 u 8000€, el stock a duras penas llega a 500 o 1000€, en una franquicia se puede palmar perfectamente 10 o 20 veces más.

P.D.: Por cierto, estoy viendo, de un tiempo a esta parte, el cartel de "SE TRASPASA" a un montón de bares de chinos.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 Jun 2015)

Una tienda de comida para llevar con platos de varios paises del mundo, se llamaba World Food o algo así, estaba en plena Sta Engracia y la verdad que vendía barato pero imagino que la competencia del lugar y los ingredientes tan variados y perecederos que no tenían salida. 

Hablé un día con la dueña porque era mi idea de proyecto empresarial de ciclo formativo de Administración y Finanzas, le dije que no era buena idea por la materia prima tan variada para cocinar muchos platos diversos. 

Cerró.


----------



## chaber (1 Jun 2015)

jmslluch dijo:


> En esas tiendas se puede palmar 6000 u 8000€, el stock a duras penas llega a 500 o 1000€, en una franquicia se puede palmar perfectamente 10 o 20 veces más.
> 
> P.D.: Por cierto, estoy viendo, de un tiempo a esta parte, el cartel de "SE TRASPASA" a un montón de bares de chinos.



Donde vivo e visto algunos todos a 100 de los chinos cerrados y con el cartelito de se alquila.


----------



## especialista (1 Jun 2015)

El otro dia he visto una tienda nueva que solo vende "juegos de mesa" no creo que dure mucho.


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (1 Jun 2015)

yo no entiendo como funcionan y siguen abiertas franquicias tipo Tiger, Zakka, Høsten, Ale-Hop, Hema... y otras tiendas de gilipolleces que triunfan en el centro de Madrid...

¿no decían que había crisis?


----------



## peseteuro (1 Jun 2015)

jesamine dijo:


> Una pajarería en un pueblo de 5.000 habitantes :XX:



Pues un puticlub donde sólo te hacen pajas no lo veo tan mal negocio. Alguno de esos 5000 habitantes ya iria a menudo a que se la pelasen.


----------



## atracurio (1 Jun 2015)

Una juguetería en barrio obrero. Negocio muy estacional y sin posibilidad de competir con centros comerciales.



Aguantó mucho, pero finalmente cerró. Ahí el único que ha ganado dinero es el arrendador del local.


----------



## malo2 (1 Jun 2015)

eloy_85 dijo:


> puede explicar un poco esa última parte?



esto es como la pesca, no es lo mismo lanzar una caña y esperar que alguien muerda el anzuelo, que coger un fusil y echarte al mar.


----------



## McArrow (1 Jun 2015)

Tienda de velas (wtf? si tenemos luz eléctrica) junto al ambulatorio. Velas artesanas para quitar el humo del tabaco, para decorar, para cumpleaños. No, no hay para embrujos ni cosas parecidas. Dos plantas y las velas agarrando polvo a lo bestia, que la cera no hay dios que la limpie.

En el lado de casos de éxito tenemos la Iglesia de los Cristianos Perseguidos que lleva un cerro años en el mismo sitio y ayer mismo una señora me preguntó dónde era (o sea, alguien va). 
Edito: un día voy a entrar a preguntar quién les persigue y por qué. Es que no lo voy a poder evitar.


----------



## drtanaka (1 Jun 2015)

Las famosas pet rock de los años 70, ahora las han sacado con un cable usb pegado a buen precio oiga:

Pet Rock, Mascota Piedra con cable USB - Tienda de regalos originales QueLoVendan.com

11€ por una piedra con un cable usb pegado.


----------



## Rocker (1 Jun 2015)

El Cuidador dijo:


> Pues eso,id poniendo casos reales que conozcais de negocios que nada mas abren la puerta dices,"joder,menudo lumbreras".
> 
> Yo la mayor barbarie emprendedora que he visto en mi vida fue una tienda de paintball,el tio tuvo que gastarse una pasta impresionante,estaba muy bien montada,si no fuera gilipollas y hubiera montado otra cosa ahora estaria forrado.
> La tienda era grande y estaba muy bien ambientada,fuera tenias piezas de gran calidad,trajes de camuflaje impresionantes,mascaras muy guapas y buenas,pistolas de todos los colores y formas,todo muy profesionasl.
> ...



Ese negocio y muchos otros están muy bien pero sólo funcionan por comercio online, es de gilipollas hacer un desembolso económico hoy en día tan grande, si no es para montar un bar, un restaurante, o una frutería.
Los negocios que se pueden montar desde la oficina de la habitación, no los montes en local comercial pagando alquiler, personal y licencias.
Es la norma número uno para la nueva economía en la que ya estamos metidos desde hace años, y para casi todos los sectores que antes se montaban en local comercial.
Aplicado al 100% al sector servicios tb.


----------



## Rocker (1 Jun 2015)

Seamos realistas. Después de leer 4 páginas, está claro que en España no saben montar negocios rentables, ya no es sólo cuestión de la bajada de consumo. Es que directamente es un país condenado al fracaso, sin industria real, basado en intermediarios y hostelería.
Muchos años malos nos esperan.


----------



## jorobachov (1 Jun 2015)

Tienda de manualidades... las hace la propietaria, tanto pintura, como madera, como escayola, ganchillo..... pero nunca veo a nadie en la tienda. No la doy mas de 6 meses de vida.


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (1 Jun 2015)

muchas de esas tiendas inútiles, (quien va a vivir vendiendo gominolas duras al peso, o vendiendo velas...), no son más que tapaderas o formas de blanqueo de capital.


----------



## automono (1 Jun 2015)

yo los veo como negocio para tener entretenida a la mujer (peluquerias, tiendas de ropa de barrio...), vamos, marido forrado, que le da igual palmar pasta cada mes con tal que la mujer no de porculo y se entretenga jugando a las empresitas


----------



## Isuzu (1 Jun 2015)

En mi barrio han montado algo así:

Una futuro lleno de oportunidades. Unete a Kids & Nits


----------



## Lombroso (1 Jun 2015)

En realidad el 50% de negocios que se han expuesto en este hilo no son gilipolleces como tal, sino que su fracaso es debido a una errónea ubicación. Por ejemplo, conozco una tienda de gominolas y chucherías al peso que lleva la tira de años pero porque está situada a la salida de un colegio, en una zona peatonal y a escasos 200 metros hay otro colegio con parvulario. No creo que se estén haciendo ricos pero cuando llevan más de 15 años abiertos no les debe ir mal.

El problema que veo es que mucha gente monta sus negocios en base a sus hobbies. Un conocido ha montado una tienda de productos veganos gastándose una pasta y sin pensar que al 95% de la gente le importa una mierda esta "cultura". Sobrasada sin carne, paté sin carne, leche sin lactosa... productos que saben a nada. Hay que hacer todo lo contrario, mirar las exigencias de los clientes e intentar dárselas. Eso de crear algo y hacer que la gente siga su tendencia está solo a la altura de multinacionales generalmente de la electrónica.


----------



## Puro (1 Jun 2015)

Lombroso dijo:


> En realidad el 50% de negocios que se han expuesto en este hilo no son gilipolleces como tal, sino que su fracaso es debido a una errónea ubicación. Por ejemplo, conozco una tienda de gominolas y chucherías al peso que lleva la tira de años pero porque está situada a la salida de un colegio, en una zona peatonal y a escasos 200 metros hay otro colegio con parvulario. No creo que se estén haciendo ricos pero cuando llevan más de 15 años abiertos no les debe ir mal.
> 
> El problema que veo es que mucha gente monta sus negocios en base a sus hobbies. Un conocido ha montado una tienda de productos veganos gastándose una pasta y sin pensar que al 95% de la gente le importa una mierda esta "cultura". Sobrasada sin carne, paté sin carne, leche sin lactosa... productos que saben a nada. Hay que hacer todo lo contrario, mirar las exigencias de los clientes e intentar dárselas. Eso de crear algo y hacer que la gente siga su tendencia está solo a la altura de multinacionales generalmente de la electrónica.



Uh, pues justo el tema que dices de los veganos tienen muchísimas dificultades para encontrar alimentos REALMENTE veganos, es decir que no hayan usado animales ni para fabricación, ni pruebas ni nada. Y en España no sé como andará el tema, pero en otros países están abriendo bastantes y la moda del veganismo parece que no para de subir. 

Además de que la gente que se vuelve vegana suele ser gente con pasta y que no les importa pagar un sobreprecio por un producto que va acorde a sus convicciones.

Eso sí, igual que pasa con los supermercados ecológicos, veo el problema de la rotación de producto, que caducan muy rápido y, o te aseguras mucha clientela, o acabas vendiendo productos procesados como hacen la mayoría de los hipermercados.


----------



## atracurio (1 Jun 2015)

Rocker dijo:


> Ese negocio y muchos otros están muy bien pero sólo funcionan por comercio online, es de gilipollas hacer un desembolso económico hoy en día tan grande, si no es para montar un bar, un restaurante, o una frutería.
> 
> 
> Los negocios que se pueden montar desde la oficina de la habitación, no los montes en local comercial pagando alquiler, personal y licencias.
> ...





El local comercial ha muerto, salvo para ciertos negocios en que es imprescindible: hostelería, venta de perecederos y poco más.



Alquilar un local para hacer algo que podrías hacer desde casa o a domicilio es tirar el dinero (regalárselo al arrendador) y aporta poco valor añadido.


----------



## Mitsou (1 Jun 2015)

max power dijo:


> Tienda de nutricion deportiva (botes gigantes de proteinas y similares) en una calle sin apenas trafico de gente (solo vecinos). Esta cerca de mi casa. Solo he visto 1 vez a alguien dentro con pinta de cliente.



Debajo de casa e mi madre abrieron una de ese estilo hace al menos diez años. No daba un duro por ella y nunca vi gente dentro, pero ahí sigue. 
Dando por hecho que no es un chiringuito para lavar dinero, solo queda que el tío se mueve en el ambiente en el que se compran esos productos y seguramente venderá la mayoría fuera de la tienda. 
Vamos, que negocios a priori poco atractivos y fuera de calles concurridas pueden ser viables si tienes los contactos adecuados


----------



## Solve polluti (1 Jun 2015)

Rocker dijo:


> Seamos realistas. Después de leer 4 páginas, está claro que en España no saben montar negocios rentables, ya no es sólo cuestión de la bajada de consumo. Es que directamente es un país condenado al fracaso, sin industria real, basado en intermediarios y hostelería.
> Muchos años malos nos esperan.




Seamos realistas, en el resto del mundo no quiebran negocios como cucarachas....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added 01-jun-2015 at 16:35 ----------




Puro dijo:


> Uh, pues justo el tema que dices de los veganos tienen muchísimas dificultades para encontrar alimentos REALMENTE veganos, es decir que no hayan usado animales ni para fabricación, ni pruebas ni nada. Y en España no sé como andará el tema, pero en otros países están abriendo bastantes y la moda del veganismo parece que no para de subir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En otros paises pasan cosas muy raras, por ejemplo que el mismo producto ecologico made in spain sea mas caro en españa que en francia... Algunos (muchos) se flipan con los margenes, y la palabra ecologico no garantiza calidad como para ir de sobraos con los precios.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GarciaBarbon (1 Jun 2015)

jesamine dijo:


> A mí me parece uno de los negocios más brillantes de la historia (el original)
> 
> Segundas partes nunca fueron buenas



pues me pregunto si será tambien un estúpido negocio la tienda online esa...

Quiero decir si la tienda online _es rentable_, son cosas que ninguna compraría , aunque me sobrase el dinero. Incluso puede que sea un fake ...:vomito:


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (1 Jun 2015)

McArrow dijo:


> Tienda de velas (wtf? si tenemos luz eléctrica) junto al ambulatorio. Velas artesanas para quitar el humo del tabaco, para decorar, para cumpleaños. No, no hay para embrujos ni cosas parecidas. Dos plantas y las velas agarrando polvo a lo bestia, que la cera no hay dios que la limpie.
> 
> En el lado de casos de éxito tenemos la Iglesia de los Cristianos Perseguidos que lleva un cerro años en el mismo sitio y ayer mismo una señora me preguntó dónde era (o sea, alguien va).
> Edito: un día voy a entrar a preguntar quién les persigue y por qué. Es que no lo voy a poder evitar.



Hace años en Mallorca se pusieron de moda las tiendas de velas artesanales donde veías como las moldeaban, duraron un tiempo, mientras fueron la novedad, pero en su momento estaban petadas. supongo que el éxito que tuvieron se debió a que a los alemanes les suele gustar mucho lo que es artesanal y mas si te lo ven hacer allí mismo. El primero que abrió una se forraría, luego empezaron a abrir muchas y ya cansó el asunto.
Otro negocio muy tonto que vi tener éxito una temporada era un local (también en Mallorca) concretamente en Magalluf, era una tienda que se dedicaba a hacer trnzas de hilo de colores (de aquellas estaba de moda entre los guiris), pues en pocos meses pasaron de ser unos pocos haciendo trenzas a tener un montón de modelos expuestos y hasta tenías que pillar número y todo. Cuando se pasó la moda cerraron pero mientras duró estaba lleno.


----------



## satu (2 Jun 2015)

miniempresario dijo:


> yo los veo como negocio para tener entretenida a la mujer (peluquerias, tiendas de ropa de barrio...), vamos, marido forrado, que le da igual palmar pasta cada mes con tal que la mujer no de porculo y se entretenga jugando a las empresitas



De esos he visto unos cuantos, vaya parguelas con lo baratas que salen las putas y la calidad que ofrecen compradas con las charos mantenidas..


----------



## enladrillador (4 Jun 2015)

Yo vi montar una tienda de té solamente en una calle que apenas pasa gnete (pero te para hacer en tu casa ojo, no para tomar alli, solo vendían el te), en un localito de azulejos por fuera y puerta blanca que me costó horrores saber que vendía, jamas vi entrar a nadie, duró 3 meses

esa es otra, no se quien puede abrir un negocio con solo a 3 meses vista...


----------



## gus258 (4 Jun 2015)

enladrillador dijo:


> esa es otra, no se quien puede abrir un negocio con solo a 3 meses vista...



El tiempo que tardo en darse cuenta que hay que tener un horario que cumplir, unas facturas que pagar, un local que mantener....

Es que de asalariado esas cosas como que no se ven, cumples tu jornada, haces tu trabajo y tal, pero las facturas y las preocupaciones no existen.


----------



## Circe (4 Jun 2015)

A ver, los últimos negocios visto y no visto que me acuerde: una tiendecita microscópica de pastas de té en un barrio obrero. Anteriormente en el mismo local un negocio de plantas en maceta ( bonsáis y plantitas exóticas) y una inmobiliaria (que abre en plena crisis, cómo no). 
Una tienda de material para deportes de aventura en una zona donde predominan los jubilados.
Una tienda de ropa pija y cara para niños pequeños en el barrio obrero antes mencionado.
Otro local chiquitujo donde solo venden fabes, que extrañamente está durando ya más de seis meses, no le quito ojo.
En una avenida de las afueras, donde están todas las naves de mueblerías enormes, se le ocurre a alguien montar una en un local pequeñito, donde todos los muebles que te enseñan son por catálogo, dado que carecen de espacio para exposición.


----------



## John Galt 007 (4 Jun 2015)

Tener 17 comunidades autónomas e infinidad de funcionarios que no hacen otra cosa que despilfarrar recursos que el estado roba a los ciudadanos.

Este es sin duda un negocio muy malo e insostenible...


----------



## oreka (4 Jun 2015)

Tienda de Snowboard en pueblo pequeño a tomar por culo de cualquier lugar para practicarlo. Dia de la inaguracion petao, chapo a los dos meses.


----------



## Rocker (4 Jun 2015)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Tener 17 comunidades autónomas e infinidad de funcionarios que no hacen otra cosa que despilfarrar recursos que el estado roba a los ciudadanos.
> 
> Este es sin duda un negocio muy malo e insostenible...



¿Y a qué funcionarios en concreto te refieres? ¿O los metes a todos en el mismo saco?


----------



## John Galt 007 (4 Jun 2015)

Rocker dijo:


> ¿Y a qué funcionarios en concreto te refieres? ¿O los metes a todos en el mismo saco?



Excluyo a Medicos, bomberos, policias y aquellos que realizan un servicio publico indispensable.


----------



## Sgt (4 Jun 2015)

Una hueveria, vendia exclusivamente huevos


----------



## especialista (4 Jun 2015)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Tener 17 comunidades autónomas e infinidad de funcionarios que no hacen otra cosa que despilfarrar recursos que el estado roba a los ciudadanos.
> 
> Este es sin duda un negocio muy malo e insostenible...




Muy malo es. Insostenible no. Lo sostenemos todos los trabajadores no funcionarios.

Tenemos peor sueldo y condiciones que ellos y ademas nos sangran. Sin contar que el 50% entran enchufados. A mi me dan mucho asco, por que se que parte de mis impuestos can para ese atajo de vagos.

Habrá que hacerse funcionario.


----------



## Lopedeberga (4 Jun 2015)

Unos conocidos montaron una tienda de ropa gótica, sí, vestidos de esos largos negros, camisetas que se notaba que eran pirateadas, anillos, pulseras y colgantes, y encima contrataron a un tío con pinta de macarra para que hiciera tatuajes, los que yo ví daban ganas de llorar, y no precisamente por su calidad. La cosa creo que no llegó ni a los 3 meses.


----------



## luismarple (4 Jun 2015)

Sgt dijo:


> Una hueveria, vendia exclusivamente huevos



Coño! y qué esperas que vendan en una huevería? ropa? seguros de hogar? paquetes completos de viajes a Cancún???


Su propio nombre lo dice!!


----------



## loquesubebaja (4 Jun 2015)

Yo he montado tres negocios. Uno online de formación y empleo..
Duro dos años. Palmé unos quince mil euros. Problema insuficiente evaluación madurez del mercado. 
Un segundo fue un gimnasio en funcionamiento que quise re orientar a centro de bienestar y tal. Palme treinta mil pavos en seis meses. Me comieron los costes de local.
El tercero un consultiing powerpointista. Gane pasta. Lo tuve que dejar por no poder dedicar tiempo (yo era el principal activo) al trabajar también por cuenta ajena. Llegue a emplear dos personas más. La pasta ganada la tire en el gimnasio.
No me arrepiento de nada. De todo se aprende...en especial de las derrotas.


----------



## Bubble Boy (4 Jun 2015)

Una tienda especializada en chocolate y té en una ciudad dormitorio de Madrid. El barrio era nuevo eso sí, pero yo siempre que pasaba por allí con el autobús que me traía de vuelta del trabajo veía la tienda vacía. No entiendo cómo duró varios años, la verdad.

En el mismo barrio y a unos 200 m. una de otra pusieron tres tiendas de informática. Por supuesto ha palmado la más nueva, cuyo propietario debía tener nula visión de negocio.


----------



## Rocker (4 Jun 2015)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> Yo he montado tres negocios. Uno online de formación y empleo..
> Duro dos años. Palmé unos quince mil euros. Problema insuficiente evaluación madurez del mercado.
> Un segundo fue un gimnasio en funcionamiento que quise re orientar a centro de bienestar y tal. Palme treinta mil pavos en seis meses. Me comieron los costes de local.
> El tercero un consultiing powerpointista. Gane pasta. Lo tuve que dejar por no poder dedicar tiempo (yo era el principal activo) al trabajar también por cuenta ajena. Llegue a emplear dos personas más. La pasta ganada la tire en el gimnasio.
> No me arrepiento de nada. De todo se aprende...en especial de las derrotas.



Una pregunta, si no es mucha indiscreción. ¿El capital lo pusiste tú o pediste préstamo? 
Lo digo para hacernos una idea porque no son precisamente 4 duros lo que has invertido.
Lo que me choca tb. es la inversión que realizaste para el negocio online, creo que es demasiado, contando que fuera sólo online sin local u oficina comercial.


----------



## Lombroso (4 Jun 2015)

especialista dijo:


> Muy malo es. Insostenible no. Lo sostenemos todos los trabajadores no funcionarios.
> 
> Tenemos peor sueldo y condiciones que ellos y ademas nos sangran. Sin contar que el 50% entran enchufados. A mi me dan mucho asco, por que se que parte de mis impuestos can para ese atajo de vagos.
> 
> Habrá que hacerse funcionario.



Haber estudiado...


----------



## wililon (4 Jun 2015)

especialista dijo:


> El otro dia he visto una tienda nueva que solo vende "juegos de mesa" no creo que dure mucho.



Si es una ciudad medianamente grande se puede hacer pasta. Hay mucho friki de eso y pocas tiendas.


----------



## TDT' (4 Jun 2015)

Kastilien dijo:


> Tienda de manualidades... las hace la propietaria, tanto pintura, como madera, como escayola, ganchillo..... pero nunca veo a nadie en la tienda. No la doy mas de 6 meses de vida.



Pues en Blasco de Garay, en Madrid, hay una tienda de origami. No se como sigue viva pero que yo sepa lleva varios años abierta. No se como lo hace pero ahí está. Nunca he visto entrar a nadie. Venden figuritas de papel y eso.


----------



## patroclus (4 Jun 2015)

Tienda de surf en playa donde no se puede hacer surf.


----------



## John Galt 007 (4 Jun 2015)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> Yo he montado tres negocios. Uno online de formación y empleo..
> Duro dos años. Palmé unos quince mil euros. Problema insuficiente evaluación madurez del mercado.
> Un segundo fue un gimnasio en funcionamiento que quise re orientar a centro de bienestar y tal. Palme treinta mil pavos en seis meses. Me comieron los costes de local.
> El tercero un consultiing powerpointista. Gane pasta. Lo tuve que dejar por no poder dedicar tiempo (yo era el principal activo) al trabajar también por cuenta ajena. Llegue a emplear dos personas más. La pasta ganada la tire en el gimnasio.
> No me arrepiento de nada. De todo se aprende...en especial de las derrotas.



No seria mejor, dejar las otras mierdas y dedicarte en exclusiva a lo que te hace ganar pasta… ser bueno en ello, crecer y contratar gente?

---------- Post added 04-jun-2015 at 16:51 ----------

El retail es una muerte lenta y dolorosa.


----------



## das kind (4 Jun 2015)

Polux dijo:


> La tienda Ferrari que estaba en Serrano, en la milla de oro de madrid, tb quebro, me da q a mi que en Ferrari se tienen aun que estar cagando en Alonso



No sé si se ha comentado ya en el hilo, la del aeropuerto de Málaga está de liquidación, se van de ahí... y del resto de España, porque no venden una mierda.

Cosa extraña, porque la NEP continúa imparable, y tal... ::


----------



## enladrillador (4 Jun 2015)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Tener 17 comunidades autónomas e infinidad de funcionarios que no hacen otra cosa que despilfarrar recursos que el estado roba a los ciudadanos.
> 
> Este es sin duda un negocio muy malo e insostenible...



Claro todo el mundo sabe que centralizando la admon los funcionarios desaparcen y los territorios se esfuman. Solo quefaria madrid.


----------



## Avanza (4 Jun 2015)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> No seria mejor, dejar las otras mierdas y dedicarte en exclusiva a lo que te hace ganar pasta… ser bueno en ello, crecer y contratar gente?
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-jun-2015 at 16:51 ----------
> 
> El retail es una muerte lenta y dolorosa.



Puede que si o puede que no. El negocio aunque le fuera bien puede ser cosa de un año o un par de años (he visto casos de empresas que funciona muy bien y de un año para otro bajar muchísimo) y a lo mejor prioriza el sueldo fijo que tiene que por lo menos sabe le van a generar ingresos mes a mes.

El tema de una empresa siempre es flexible y seguridad plena diría que nunca tienes.


----------



## Rauxa (4 Jun 2015)

Como muchos habéis dicho, no hay negocios buenos o malos, todo depende de como se monte, donde se monte, cuanto se paga de alquiler de local, si el local es tuyo...
Un bar o un huevería no tiene pq ser mala opción.
Ahora bien, yo creo que la sociedad avanza de tal forma que nos tenemos que replantear el modelo de negocio.
O sea, hace 50 años un hombre montaba una zapatería y se jubilaba 30 años después siendo zapatero. Ahora eso es muy difícil. Es un error abrir un negocio, pensando que podremos vivir de él toda la vida. hoy día hay mucha competencia y demasiadas variables a tener en cuenta como para pensar eso.
Yo vivo en Barcelona, en el barrio de Sarriá (uno de los más pudientes). Aislado prácticamente de todo lo que le rodea, muy pueblo y con mucha vida. Hay un negocio por ejemplo, que está en la calle mayor de sarriá, que durante 6 meses al año es una zapatería (exclusiva, vende una marca que no vende nadie más en el barrio) y los otros 6 meses es una heladería (vende helados artesanales). Le da la vuelta completamente a la tienda. Es muy pequeñita y le es fácil implementar este cambio.
Creo que la gente no tiene este chip de cambiar de producto para vender. 
Mucha gente vende aquello que domina pero el concepto no es ese. Uno tiene que vender lo que pida la demanda. Si la demanda pide camisetas rojas, no le vendas pantalones azules (aunque tú seas un crack en eso), porqué vas a fracasar.
Y eso conlleva saber hacer un buen estudio de mercado. Aquí cualquiera monta un negocio, pone todo el dinero que tiene y el que no tiene y en 3 meses cierra y está arruinado. 
La flexibilidad, como digo, creo que es un elemento clave para los tiempos futuros.
Uno puede tener una local alquilado y si se ponen de moda los cigarrillos electrónicos pues a venderlos y si se ponen de moda los tamagochis, pues ahí que nos vamos y cuando se pongan de moda los frutos secos iranís, seremos los primeros. Ser los primeros, ganar lo máximo que se pueda y cuando veamos que el negocio va a la baja, buscar otro producto.
Aquí somos vendedores (y en definitiva, como digo, se trata de vender aquello que te pida y necesita la gente).

Y con internet igual. Aquel que tenga 4 nociones de programación o que sepa moverse un poco en este mundo, te crea en un mismo día una tienda online de cigarrillos electrónicos por ejemplo y se pone a aplicar los conceptos básicos de marqueting online y demás. Mientras otra persona, entre que se entera que hay un boom de estos cigarrillos, que pregunta a un amigo si le puede ayudar a hacer una tienda online o se dirige a una empresa de software, pregunta precios, se pone a ello, empieza a promocionar la web... ya han pasado 3 meses. 3 meses, que el primero ha aprovechado para hacer su negocio. 

Yo tengo un par de amigos que no tienen donde caerse muertos y siempre les digo lo mismo. Tened miradas alguna tienda online (precios, empresas...) mientras, leer sobre marqueting online, promoción y demás... y cuando veáis un producto que se ponga de moda en ese momento, os lanzáis rápido. Una tienda online te puede costar unos 30 euros al mes. Pagas algo para la promoción online (adwords o lo que sea), pagas al proveidor de marras y a vender. 
El coste de este tipo de negocios es muy bajo (a no ser que vendas algo que ya de por sí sea muy caro) y sin riesgo apenas. En lugar de tener que buscar un local físico y pagar 2000 euros de alquiler mensual, tienes tu tienda online por 30 euros al mes y con capacidad de vender a más gente. Como esta sociedad es de tarugos y cada 2x3 se pone algo de moda, siempre tendremos alguna posibilidad de vender. Eso sí, siempre a punto para ser los primeros.


----------



## John Galt 007 (4 Jun 2015)

Avanza dijo:


> Puede que si o puede que no. El negocio aunque le fuera bien puede ser cosa de un año o un par de años (he visto casos de empresas que funciona muy bien y de un año para otro bajar muchísimo) y a lo mejor prioriza el sueldo fijo que tiene que por lo menos sabe le van a generar ingresos mes a mes.
> 
> El tema de una empresa siempre es flexible y seguridad plena diría que nunca tienes.



Bueno, la gente que pudiendo ganar bastante dinero por su cuenta trabaja en una empresa para mi es gente cobarde.

A no ser que tenga algún impedimento serio para no hacerlo.

Luego nos preguntamos por que hay un 25% de paro en nuestro país...


----------



## ACTORSECUNDARIO (5 Jun 2015)

¿ Quién ha dicho que una hueveria no es negocio ?

Los huevos más buscados de la capital - Levante-EMV


----------



## Puro (5 Jun 2015)

ACTORSECUNDARIO dijo:


> ¿ Quién ha dicho que una hueveria no es negocio ?
> 
> Los huevos más buscados de la capital - Levante-EMV



Es que influyen tantos factores en cada negocio... Yo he conozco varios ejemplos de negocios que habéis puesto t funcionan muy bien. Sobre todo tiendas de té, conozco y frecuento varias que van muy bien. 

Incluso negocios de fruterías en polígonos, 2 concretamente y que funcionan perfectamente. Y un amigo tiene un negocio (temporal) en el que vende solo patatas (pienso el resto del año) y con las patatas se saca bastante pasta.


----------



## energia01 (5 Jun 2015)

una tienda de vinos franceses en asturias paraiso de la sidra¡¡

la pusieron a todo lujo, no duro ni un año¡¡

despues vendian de saldo el mobiliario


----------



## carlos1967 (5 Jun 2015)

Pagar notarios, registros mercantiles, pagar IPRF, pagar impuesto sociedades, pagar iva, pagar seguridad social de tus trabajadores, pagar tu seguridad social, pagar basura, aguas, electricidad y un sinfín de impuestos municipales, pagar tasas de cc.aa. por todo, pagar seguros, nominas, pagar proveedores... aguantar inspecciones de trabajo, de prl, en mi caso de veterinarios de sanidad, de agricultura, alguna de hacienda, levantarte a las seis y dejar de trabajar de noche..... NO HAY NEGOCIOS GILIPOLLAS; HAY GILIPOLLAS QUE MONTAN NEGOCIOS


----------



## 365 (6 Jun 2015)

carlos1967 dijo:


> Pagar notarios, registros mercantiles, pagar IPRF, pagar impuesto sociedades, pagar iva, pagar seguridad social de tus trabajadores, pagar tu seguridad social, pagar basura, aguas, electricidad y un sinfín de impuestos municipales, pagar tasas de cc.aa. por todo, pagar seguros, nominas, pagar proveedores... aguantar inspecciones de trabajo, de prl, en mi caso de veterinarios de sanidad, de agricultura, alguna de hacienda, levantarte a las seis y dejar de trabajar de noche..... NO HAY NEGOCIOS GILIPOLLAS; HAY GILIPOLLAS QUE MONTAN NEGOCIOS



Por fin una opinión certera sobre lo que significa montar un negocio en España.
Creia que me iba a ir del hilo, despues de habermelo leido todo, sin poder leer una opinión contundente y realista.


----------



## un mundo feliz (6 Jun 2015)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Una tienda especializada en chocolate y té en una ciudad dormitorio de Madrid. El barrio era nuevo eso sí, pero yo siempre que pasaba por allí con el autobús que me traía de vuelta del trabajo veía la tienda vacía. No entiendo cómo duró varios años, la verdad.
> 
> En el mismo barrio y a unos 200 m. una de otra pusieron tres tiendas de informática. Por supuesto ha palmado la más nueva, cuyo propietario debía tener nula visión de negocio.



Las de té no les va tan mal si están bien ubicadas. Pero las de chocolate es una pena. Por mas que se empeñen, no hay cultura de chocolate en este país. Hace poco cerró en Parquesur la tienda de Jeff de Bruges. Chocolate belga de la mejor calidad.


----------



## yukito (6 Jun 2015)

Crear un banco, meterlo en bolsa, qe quiebre, e irse de tapadillo con los beneficios sacados, y luego que venga el pueblo y lo pague con la deuda.


----------



## McArrow (6 Jun 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Yo vivo en Barcelona, en el barrio de Sarriá (uno de los más pudientes). Aislado prácticamente de todo lo que le rodea, muy pueblo y con mucha vida. Hay un negocio por ejemplo, que está en la calle mayor de sarriá, que durante 6 meses al año es una zapatería (exclusiva, vende una marca que no vende nadie más en el barrio) y los otros 6 meses es una heladería (vende helados artesanales). Le da la vuelta completamente a la tienda. Es muy pequeñita y le es fácil implementar este cambio.



Inviable en la mayoría de hayuntamientos. Borrar. La licencia de apertura para un local de llevarse algo a la boca no es lo mismo que la idem de algo para llevarse a los pies. Para cada cambio echa un año y pico, 4000 pavos y una sarta de inspectores cabrones que te piden un grifo "aquí". No es que nos falte el chip ni la iniciativa, corazón. Es que nos sobran normas.


----------



## alfredo garcia (7 Jun 2015)

Harold Alexander dijo:


> Franquicias de "productos gourmet" (una de quesos, y otra de "productos gallegos") que te ofrecen productos de calidad mediocre, en cantidades pequeñas, a precio de cojón de Tiranousario Rex.
> 
> Encima, en zonas mal situadas, con trasiego de gente pero estrictamente de paso.




Creo saber de que ciudad eres y tquisiera corregirte un poquito aclarándote que esa tienda de quesos situada en una antigua joyería no va nada mal por lo que me contó su casero y de hecho cuando he ido por la ciudad he comprado unos quesos allí que estaban muy ricos que no tienen que ver con los del super. Sobre la tienda de productos gallegos son más bien para turistas y regalos como esa de aceites en esa calle que está al lado del ayuntamiento y que nutre de regalos a un amigo representante de comercio (la usa para detalles con clientes). Otra cosa es ese negocio de ¨besos de peces¨ usase peeling de los pies que tenían en un localito (creo que es ahora un despacho de pan) en la avenida de acceso a la ciudad que duró un suspiro algo lógico en una ciudad de provincias como esa. En la misma ciudad han chapado casi todas las de cigarrillos electrónicos y a ver cuanto aguantan los de perfumes clónicos así como tantas tiendas de mujer y niño que han abierto y que no entiendo como proliferan tanto. Tiendas de té y café?. Cualquiera amante de ambos productos sabe que lo que ofrecen las empresas es lo peor de lo peor y en cuanto a los tés ya es imposible encontrar en esa ciudad una lata de té twiggins y casi de cualquier marca porque no las traen a los super (el té en bolsitas suele ser el de más baja calidad).

Por otro lado es impresionante lo que ha calado esa feria seudo-medieval que teneis montada en la ciudad me río de esos tiquismiquis que se quejan del dinero público y las facilidades que pone el ayuntamiento porque claramente anima bastante la ciudad y recibe retornos bastante importantes (veo trajes y complementos del tema por todas partes).


----------



## Hannibal (7 Jun 2015)

tancredi dijo:


> Las de té no les va tan mal si están bien ubicadas. Pero las de chocolate es una pena. Por mas que se empeñen, no hay cultura de chocolate en este país. Hace poco cerró en Parquesur la tienda de Jeff de Bruges. Chocolate belga de la mejor calidad.



Poner una tienda de chocolate belga en Parquesur es como intentar vender ropa de imitación en Serrano. De hecho, esta opción es bastante más factible, ya que hay mucho quiero y no puedo que compra ropa falsificada para aparentar lo que no es, mientras que en el sur de Madrid poca gente tiene pasta para comprar comida gourmet. 

Mucho estudio de mercado tampoco debieron hacer.


----------



## susanojuicio (7 Jun 2015)

jesamine dijo:


> Una pajarería en un pueblo de 5.000 habitantes :XX:



Asi por encima el 50% seran varones dejemoslo en 35% varones adultos de esos 5000 habitantes con la necesidad de :::: pajas:::: pues no es tan mala idea una pajareria


----------



## Lombroso (7 Jun 2015)

Una pareja conocida por mí cogió el alquiler de un kiosco de estos de madera que se colocan en zonas tipo piscinas, en su caso estaba en un paseo marítimo, al lado de una mini zona recreativa con camas elásticas para los niños, minigolf, alquiler de bicis de paseo, etc. Pintaba bastante bien. El Ayuntamiento del pueblo apretaba bastante con el tema de la adjudicación y a parte le pagaron un alquiler bastante alto al propietario. Se pusieron a vender botellines a 1 € con una tapa de regalo de mucha calidad. El negocio en sí no era gilipollas a no ser que no se pararon en ningún momento a coger una hoja y un lápiz y calcular los gastos de todo y la caja que debían hacer diariamente para ganar algo de dinero. La mujer se dejó el trabajo de verano por estar allí y el marido el de todo el año y al final se toparon con que en todo el verano habían sacado entre los dos 3.000 €. Recuerdo una frase de la mujer: "tenemos mucha clientela y hacemos buenas cajas pero todo es pagar proveedores y quedarnos sin un duro." Vendían el botellín a 1 €, les costaba 0,40 € y ponían una tapa de 0,20 €. Les preguntabas qué beneficio le reportaba una mesa con 4 clientes que pidiesen 2 rondas de botellines y no te sabían contestar o te contestaban sin contar el coste de la tapa. Un desastre.


----------



## Señor Calopez (7 Jun 2015)

Lombroso dijo:


> Una pareja conocida por mí cogió el alquiler de un kiosco de estos de madera que se colocan en zonas tipo piscinas, en su caso estaba en un paseo marítimo, al lado de una mini zona recreativa con camas elásticas para los niños, minigolf, alquiler de bicis de paseo, etc. Pintaba bastante bien. El Ayuntamiento del pueblo apretaba bastante con el tema de la adjudicación y a parte le pagaron un alquiler bastante alto al propietario. Se pusieron a vender botellines a 1 € con una tapa de regalo de mucha calidad. El negocio en sí no era gilipollas a no ser que no se pararon en ningún momento a coger una hoja y un lápiz y calcular los gastos de todo y la caja que debían hacer diariamente para ganar algo de dinero. La mujer se dejó el trabajo de verano por estar allí y el marido el de todo el año y al final se toparon con que en todo el verano habían sacado entre los dos 3.000 €. Recuerdo una frase de la mujer: "tenemos mucha clientela y hacemos buenas cajas pero todo es pagar proveedores y quedarnos sin un duro." Vendían el botellín a 1 €, les costaba 0,40 € y ponían una tapa de 0,20 €. Les preguntabas qué beneficio le reportaba una mesa con 4 clientes que pidiesen 2 rondas de botellines y no te sabían contestar o te contestaban sin contar el coste de la tapa. Un desastre.



Lo peor de estas cosas es que encima esta gente estuvo lastrando el negocio de los que estuvieran alrededor y se dedicaran a lo mismo pero no pudiesen dar esos precios porque tenían que vivir de ello.


----------



## un mundo feliz (7 Jun 2015)

Hannibal dijo:


> Poner una tienda de chocolate belga en Parquesur es como intentar vender ropa de imitación en Serrano. De hecho, esta opción es bastante más factible, ya que hay mucho quiero y no puedo que compra ropa falsificada para aparentar lo que no es, mientras que en el sur de Madrid poca gente tiene pasta para comprar comida gourmet.
> 
> Mucho estudio de mercado tampoco debieron hacer.



Estoy de acuerdo que el estudio de mercado tuvo que ser un total desproposito. La franquicia no arriesga nada en estos casos. Pero insisto que es un tema cultural. Yo me dejo una pasta en chocolate belga de la mejor calidad, y me cuesta bastante menos que cualquier adicto al tabaco. Cuando iba a la tienda siempre me preguntaban si era para regalar. No debia abundar el cliente que compra porque le gusta y punto.


----------



## Hannibal (7 Jun 2015)

tancredi dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo que el estudio de mercado tuvo que ser un total desproposito. La franquicia no arriesga nada en estos casos. Pero insisto que es un tema cultural. Yo me dejo una pasta en chocolate belga de la mejor calidad, y me cuesta bastante menos que cualquier adicto al tabaco. Cuando iba a la tienda siempre me preguntaban si era para regalar. No debia abundar el cliente que compra porque le gusta y punto.



Tú lo has dicho, adicto al tabaco. A esos le pueden subir la cajetilla y se dejarán cualquier capricho pero seguirán fumando a toda costa. Y tu caso con el chocolate tiene pinta de ser otra adicción, porque desde luego no es lo normal 8: 

Cada país tiene sus costumbres en lo que a gustos se refieren. En unos países se dejan dinero en chocolate, otros en flores, en otros como USA se piden créditos para pagarle el 16º cumpleaños a la niña... y aquí salimos de tapeo o de cerveceo. Por eso la costumbre es montar un bar, porque es lo que siempre vemos lleno y en más de un caso seguro que triunfan sin haber hecho el más elemental estudio de mercado ::

---------- Post added 07-jun-2015 at 20:01 ----------

Por cierto, ya que hablábamos de la zona sur de Madrid. Sin duda, uno de los negocios más ruinosos que he visto en años en España es el Corte Inglés de El Bercial:







Es cierto que fui entre semana, pero era un espectáculo dantesco. Cada planta debe tener unos 110 metros de largo por 50 de ancho, casi diáfanos. En ese momento no había nadie, absolutamente nadie, ni dependientes siquiera. Juro que daba miedo estar allí, parecía una escena de Walking dead donde en cualquier momento saldrían de los probadores hordas de zombies con ganas de comer mi cerebro. Al subir a la cafetería ya vimos una camarera y un par de parejas. Todavia hoy pienso cuánto palmará ECI con este centro, y por lo que tengo entendido debe haber varios más en otras capitales.


----------



## kron-ragnarok (7 Jun 2015)

Hannibal dijo:


> Tú lo has dicho, adicto al tabaco. A esos le pueden subir la cajetilla y se dejarán cualquier capricho pero seguirán fumando a toda costa. Y tu caso con el chocolate tiene pinta de ser otra adicción, porque desde luego no es lo normal 8:
> 
> Cada país tiene sus costumbres en lo que a gustos se refieren. En unos países se dejan dinero en chocolate, otros en flores, en otros como USA se piden créditos para pagarle el 16º cumpleaños a la niña... y aquí salimos de tapeo o de cerveceo. Por eso la costumbre es montar un bar, porque es lo que siempre vemos lleno y en más de un caso seguro que triunfan sin haber hecho el más elemental estudio de mercado ::
> 
> ...




Y sin ser de capital.

En Alcala de Henares tenemos uno similar al de la foto, con bricor incluido, y hace menos de un mes, un conocido, me comento que estaban para chapar ese y el de guadalajara.

Sea o cierto(por mucho que me lo diga alguien, es un rumor), tienen que cascar un monton de pasta ahi.

Un saludo.


----------



## un mundo feliz (7 Jun 2015)

El del Bercial asusta, pero el que se lleva la palma del Sur de Madrid es el de ArroyoSur en Leganés. Bastante mas grande que el de Getafe, una auténtica monstruosidad lejos de cualquier núcleo urbano. Hace dos semanas estuve en el Hipercor, un Viernes a las 20:30, que se supone que es hora punta. Pues había solo tres cajas funcionando de una fila de unas veintitantas. :: , y en cada caja dos o tres haciendo cola. Demencial. Levantado como no en plena burbuja, y ni siquiera en los años locos funcionaba ni de lejos al rendimiento que se espera para tal superficie.

Pero al contrario que tantos y tantos pequeños y medianos negocios abocados al cierre, da la impresión de que o cierran todos o ninguno. 







Por cierto. ¿ Sabeis que paso finalmente con el de coslada, que desbloqueo el ayuntamiento el vetano pasado ?. ¿ Lo van a construir ?


----------



## palodearia (7 Jun 2015)

Hannibal dijo:


> [/COLOR]Por cierto, ya que hablábamos de la zona sur de Madrid. Sin duda, uno de los negocios más ruinosos que he visto en años en España es el Corte Inglés de El Bercial:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo acojonante es la gran planificación burbujil de horrocentros comerciales. Ese minicentro que menciona está a 5 minutos, literales, del gran monstruo llamado ParqueSur, o a 10 de Nassica (en manos ahora de un fondo de capital riesgo). Y a otros 10 del difunto Avenida40.


----------



## FYA SOFTWARE (8 Jun 2015)

Gran hilo!

Pues yo he visto varias barbaridades:

1) Un cibercafé-videoclub en mi barrio en pleno verano de 2014, que es un barrio de viejos en el cual la media de edad ha de andar en torno a los 70 años. El notas que lo llevaba era el típico llorón victimista profesional que siempre tiraba de la típica frase ''ejque la crisis, ejque los políticos, ejque esta to muu mal..'', imaginad el percal, un cibercafé a cargo del típico melenas fanático de los vieojuegos.. la puta risa es que no sabes como cojones ha consegido la pasta para financiar toda esa movida.. y entonces piensas 'que mal repartido esta el mundo'

2) un AIRSOFT, la misma historia que el del OP (yo no sé si estará hablando del mismo o qué xD, pero en mi caso se trataba de un tío que vendía reproducciones exactas de armas historicas).. aquello duró 1 par de años y se vino abajo.. además el tío era amigo mío y todos los días estaba en el trastero hablando gilipolleces con él mientras se escuchaba el timbre sonar todo el rato y pasos dentro de la tienda y un 'hay alguien?', y el notas ni contestaba xDDD.. En fin, solo tiraba un poco más de tiempo porque tenía una discapacidad de no se qué y era menor de X años y le inflaban a subvenciones.

3) La historia que más gracia me hace. Hay un supermercado con la sección de pescado y congelados con la mejor relacion calidad/precio de todo el barrio, con pescaderos super cercanos y agradables, con los que puedes hablar de futbol, semana santa, ligues, costura, encaje y bolillo, drojas, xDD de todo lo que te puedas imaginar.

Pues bien, van y abre un ultracongelados enfrente del supermercado, que ya de por sí es raro de cojones, puesto que es mucho más caro y está en la acera de enfrente justamente. Los horarios son pésimos en comparación al supermercado. Ya eso va oliendo un poco..

Pues para rematar, abren hace poco otra tienda de ultracongelados y pescado justo en la misma acera del supermercado, con horarios extremadamente de locos (2 horas por la mañana y 2 horas por la tarde), y no abren ni viernes, ni sabados ni domingos, y cada 2 x 3 esta cerrada por motivos personales.. INCREÍBLE. Encima, hablo con el de la tienda para trollear un poco ya, le pregunto indirectamente que cómo va el negocio y dice 'buah, fatal tío, es que esta la crísis que no nos deja respirar'.. la crisis... la CRISIS. PERO QUE PUTA CRISIS ME ESTAS HABLANDO PEDAZO DE SUBNORMAL. ANDA Y VETE A PELAR GAMBAS AL ARTICO CACHO PERCEBE SUBSAHARIANO UNINEURONAL!!


Es decir, 3 negocios iguales, siendo el 3º y último una verdadera coña para el consumidor. Solo van a comprar los primos a esa tienda y aunque los tenderos les insisten en que no paguen, acaban pagando por pena.. En fin, demigrante.

Y eso es todo amigos. Espero que os haya gustado.. Son historias VERÍDICAS.


----------



## amenhotep (8 Jun 2015)

Yo pensé que el Media Markt iba a durar dos telediarios y cada vez que voy veo a gente haciendo cola para llevarse TV de chorricientas pulgadas, nada baratos por cierto.
La competición a cuál es más gilipollas entre empresarios y clientes tiene un difícil ganador.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Jun 2015)

El único negocio privado con futuro en un País con 4 MM de cafeliteros y subiendo, es un negocio de Torrefactado de Café al por mayor...:

---------- Post added 08-jun-2015 at 19:09 ----------




John Galt 007 dijo:


> Excluyo a Medicos, bomberos, policias y aquellos que realizan un servicio publico indispensable.



cuidado que tienen la piel muy fina y mandan esto de cabeza a Baja Calidad...


----------



## Burbunvencido (8 Jun 2015)

FYA SOFTWARE dijo:


> Gran hilo!
> 
> Pues yo he visto varias barbaridades:
> 
> ...




En un ultracongelados.,..¿ya va oliendo un poco? Mmmm: el _inspetó_ barrunta algo. Quizá se hayan estropeado los congeladores. Aunque nunca se sabe, nunca se sabe....


----------



## Constantina (10 Jun 2015)

Lombroso dijo:


> Una pareja conocida por mí cogió el alquiler de un kiosco de estos de madera que se colocan en zonas tipo piscinas, en su caso estaba en un paseo marítimo, al lado de una mini zona recreativa con camas elásticas para los niños, minigolf, alquiler de bicis de paseo, etc. Pintaba bastante bien. El Ayuntamiento del pueblo apretaba bastante con el tema de la adjudicación y a parte le pagaron un alquiler bastante alto al propietario. Se pusieron a vender botellines a 1 € con una tapa de regalo de mucha calidad. El negocio en sí no era gilipollas a no ser que no se pararon en ningún momento a coger una hoja y un lápiz y calcular los gastos de todo y la caja que debían hacer diariamente para ganar algo de dinero. La mujer se dejó el trabajo de verano por estar allí y el marido el de todo el año y al final se toparon con que en todo el verano habían sacado entre los dos 3.000 €. Recuerdo una frase de la mujer: "tenemos mucha clientela y hacemos buenas cajas pero todo es pagar proveedores y quedarnos sin un duro." Vendían el botellín a 1 €, les costaba 0,40 € y ponían una tapa de 0,20 €. Les preguntabas qué beneficio le reportaba una mesa con 4 clientes que pidiesen 2 rondas de botellines y no te sabían contestar o te contestaban sin contar el coste de la tapa. Un desastre.



¿Cuánta gente abre un negocio sin hacer estudio de mercado? (aunque sea el tipico: siéntate ante el negocio y cuenta cuánta gente pasa por delante en una hora). ¿Cuánta gente no hace un mísero cash flow? Luego llegan las lágrimas y los batacazos.

Un ejemplo de negocio-Titanic: Una tienda de cupcakes que han abierto en mi pueblo de X000 habitantes (la mayoría, ancianos que no saben qué es la moda de los cupcakes). Para acceder a dicha tienda, hay que subir unas escaleras, y ni siquiera los pueden preparar en el negocio porque no tienen horno (preparan los cupcakes y los adornos en casa, los llevan al negocio y allí los montan). Los que lo montaron partían de una situación semi-ruinosa. ¿Cuánto más aguantarán? ¿Hicieron algún tipo de cálculo o previsión de la viabilidad de ese negocio? Lo dudo


----------



## whoseyes (10 Jun 2015)

El Cuidador dijo:


> Pues eso,id poniendo casos reales que conozcais de negocios que nada mas abren la puerta dices,"joder,menudo lumbreras".
> 
> Yo la mayor barbarie emprendedora que he visto en mi vida fue una tienda de paintball,el tio tuvo que gastarse una pasta impresionante,estaba muy bien montada,si no fuera gilipollas y hubiera montado otra cosa ahora estaria forrado.
> La tienda era grande y estaba muy bien ambientada,fuera tenias piezas de gran calidad,trajes de camuflaje impresionantes,mascaras muy guapas y buenas,pistolas de todos los colores y formas,todo muy profesionasl.
> ...




Me has hecho recordar a una amiga que quiso convencer a todo el grupo de colegas de montar un negocio similar (también en el auge del paintball de interior). Nos vino un día con un excel de 3 hojas impresas al que llamaba "Plan de Negocio". 3 hojas! Casi nos despeina.


----------



## GarciaBarbon (10 Jun 2015)

Una tienda de LEGO...

::

Sí, sólo juguete LEGO. Cuando lo he planteado, "¿Porque la gente iría a tu negocio , si ya está el Toys´r us?". Dije que ofreceria sets para adultos que ellos no venden, ... "Para eso ya está la tienda online de LEGO". Me queda el factor precio, pero no creo que ha LEGO Group, le haga gracia que venda sus juguetes más baratos que ellos... 

LEGO.com Creator Modelos - Modelos

Vale, no la he montado, pero aún sigo dandole vueltas...
::


----------



## reniris (10 Jun 2015)

Un negocio que esta muy cerca del mio, lo montaron hace un año aproximadamente.......solo abre de Lunes a Viernes y solo en horario de tarde. De *4 de la tarde a 7*.

Osea trabaja 15 horas a la semana, si eso puede funcionar con ese horario que venga Dios y lo vea.


----------



## Monty (11 Jun 2015)

reniris dijo:


> Un negocio que esta muy cerca del mio, lo montaron hace un año aproximadamente.......solo abre de Lunes a Viernes y solo en horario de tarde. De *4 de la tarde a 7*.
> 
> Osea trabaja 15 horas a la semana, si eso puede funcionar con ese horario que venga Dios y lo vea.



Jo, jo...

Me recuerda un bar que montaron en mi barrio.

El tipo aparecía a la una para abrir, a las tres y media o cuatro bajaba persianas e iba echando a los clientes. 

Por la tarde-noche, volvía a abrir a las nueve, y a las once y media repetía la jugada del mediodía.

Y todavía se quejaba de que le iba mal la cosa. ::


----------



## satu (11 Jun 2015)

tancredi dijo:


> El del Bercial asusta, pero el que se lleva la palma del Sur de Madrid es el de ArroyoSur en Leganés. Bastante mas grande que el de Getafe, una auténtica monstruosidad lejos de cualquier núcleo urbano. Hace dos semanas estuve en el Hipercor, un Viernes a las 20:30, que se supone que es hora punta. Pues había solo tres cajas funcionando de una fila de unas veintitantas. :: , y en cada caja dos o tres haciendo cola. Demencial. Levantado como no en plena burbuja, y ni siquiera en los años locos funcionaba ni de lejos al rendimiento que se espera para tal superficie.
> 
> Pero al contrario que tantos y tantos pequeños y medianos negocios abocados al cierre, da la impresión de que o cierran todos o ninguno.
> 
> ...



Yo pase por esa zona el mes pasado y vi que habia algo construido.

Aunque iba con el coche y no me fije mucho, igual era otra cosa.


----------



## palodearia (11 Jun 2015)

GarciaBarbon dijo:


> Una tienda de LEGO...
> 
> ::
> 
> ...



En realidad es un tema de dónde lo sitúen. Es como las tiendas Disney. Si están bien situadas (y las tiendas Disney no son franquicias, por lo que suelen estar muy bien estudiadas), te sorprenderías de lo llenas que pueden estar, además del imán en sí que son para los niños y lo pesaditos que se ponen con el "cómprame papá, cómprame!!". Yo he visto varias tiendas Lego, aunque todas fuera de España (y con precios igual que el oficial), y daba pánico entrar de lo llenas que estaban, especialmente en campaña navideña...

Eso sí, si está en un centro comercial de menor orden, o en una ciudad pequeña... fracaso seguro.


----------



## platelminto (11 Jun 2015)

los adultos que compran LEGO de forma asidua ya tienen las tiendas top españolas que venden, es mejor fijar el objetivo en cosas para más pequeños y para adultos tirar de los modelos franquiciados de Star Wars o los Vengadores, que esos valen para todo, cuanta más especialización creo que mejor, a un crío le entra mejor un coche de Spiderman que uno de Creator, lo mismo que a un frikipadre le entra mejor un llavero minifig de Vader.

Solo le veo futuro como dice el compañero en un centro comercial con mucho tráfico..... con lo que le coste del alquiler supondría.

Además tendría que ser muy vistosa y con kits montados, que ya requiere una pasta, no se como andarán los márgenes la verdad.


Sería muy bonito, pero habría que vender mucho para que compensase.


----------



## Wallebot (13 Jun 2015)

McArrow dijo:


> Inviable en la mayoría de hayuntamientos. Borrar. La licencia de apertura para un local de llevarse algo a la boca no es lo mismo que la idem de algo para llevarse a los pies. Para cada cambio echa un año y pico, 4000 pavos y una sarta de inspectores cabrones que te piden un grifo "aquí". No es que nos falte el chip ni la iniciativa, corazón. Es que nos sobran normas.



Especulo,, a lo mejor ya tiene la licencia y aunque cambie 6 meses no se la quitan.

Es un negocio muy curioso.

Me recuerda a una sucursal de aqui. Se abrio una nueva, se trasladaron de otro sucursal ahi, hicieron obras en la original, volvieron a la original y asi hasta 3. Ahora hay otra suscursal disitinta.

---------- Post added 13-jun-2015 at 20:56 ----------




alfredo garcia dijo:


>



El Fish Span en Donosti al lado del ayuntamiento, duró muy poco. Y eso que es bastante pijo.

Tal vez un error podria ser tener la piscinas y que a los clientes no les guste que les coman los pies delante de la calle. Sobre todo si empieza a apelotonarse la gente.

supongo que tendria unos acuarios mas discretos. Pero no tengo ni idea.

---------- Post added 13-jun-2015 at 21:17 ----------




drtanaka dijo:


> Las famosas pet rock de los años 70, ahora las han sacado con un cable usb pegado a buen precio oiga:
> 
> Pet Rock, Mascota Piedra con cable USB - Tienda de regalos originales QueLoVendan.com
> 
> 11€ por una piedra con un cable usb pegado.



Menudo pelotazo dieron, no lo entiendo del todo.
El hombre que se hizo millonario vendiendo piedras - Cooking IdeasCooking Ideas

---------- Post added 13-jun-2015 at 21:33 ----------




Sigh dijo:


> Una tienda de figuras para fiestas echas con globos, solo con globos. Y se llamaba "Globus". Todos creiamos que era para blanquear dinero de droga, pero no, la tienda termino cerrando un año despues.



Eventos Aizea. Una empresas que se dedica montar decoraciones con globos para eventos.
Fábrica de ideas de TVE. Programa 15 - RTVE.es

Es cantabro, pero aizea en vasco quiere decir aire.

Hay una tienda productos de laboratorio que no incita a entrar. Por fuera da la sensacion de llevar mucho tiempo sin abrir. Parece que se han dejardo los restos de cerrar y parece que tiene polvo. Te sorprendes cuando ves el cartel y pone abierto. Bastante pequeño el doble que una tarjeta de credito.
Para entrar hay ue llamar al timbre y si no la puerta no se abre. El señor me recibe, mientras yo estoy fuera. Por lo pelos no me atiende sin poner un pie en la tienda. Mientras buscab alo que le pedia, me hizo pasar.

No se como le iran las ventas o de donde saca el dinero o porque tiene tienda si parece que los clientes no son muy bien recibidos. Maleducado no fue, pero tampoco fue cortes.


----------



## loquesubebaja (18 Jun 2015)

Rocker dijo:


> Una pregunta, si no es mucha indiscreción. ¿El capital lo pusiste tú o pediste préstamo?
> Lo digo para hacernos una idea porque no son precisamente 4 duros lo que has invertido.
> Lo que me choca tb. es la inversión que realizaste para el negocio online, creo que es demasiado, contando que fuera sólo online sin local u oficina comercial.



La pasta la puse yo ..y el banco claro. Pague hasta el último euro ...siempre lo he hecho. No soy Grecia y me gusta dormir tranquilo. Las pérdidas del negocio on línea fue por gastos en publicidad tradicional....piensa que hablo del año 1998

---------- Post added 18-jun-2015 at 20:30 ----------




John Galt 007 dijo:


> No seria mejor, dejar las otras mierdas y dedicarte en exclusiva a lo que te hace ganar pasta… ser bueno en ello, crecer y contratar gente?
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-jun-2015 at 16:51 ----------[/
> 
> Si, supongo que sí. Pero nunca me ha gustado ir a lo seguro....un poco tonto si que debo ser.


----------



## Beto (18 Jun 2015)

alfredo garcia dijo:


>



en el centro, en pleno casco antiguo, habia una de estas...cerro...lo mejor de todo es que ahora hay una pescaderia en ese local 


Estoy mirando mucho que va a pasar con esta moda que hay ahora de vender comida preparada en una caravana antigua...tiene un nombre de esos chulos para decirte que solo venden creps o empanadillas, pero en una rulotte super cuca de los años 30...ahora hay un monton en cada feria... cuando los hipters se cansen a ver que pasa...


----------



## LADRILLISTA (18 Jun 2015)

Justo debajo de mi casa. En el local comercial han abierto tres fruterías seguidas. Y ninguna ha durado más de seis meses.


----------



## _____________ (18 Jun 2015)

El negocio mas gilipollas que e visto es un ESTANCO para matar a los vecinos lentamente ....


----------



## adri (18 Jun 2015)

Un tal Amancio Ortega montó un negocio de mierda. Decía que se haría rico, me descojono que será de él. No me extrañaría que estuviera pidiendo en las calles.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (19 Jun 2015)

Beto dijo:


> en el centro, en pleno casco antiguo, habia una de estas...cerro...lo mejor de todo es que ahora hay una pescaderia en ese local
> 
> 
> Estoy mirando mucho que va a pasar con esta moda que hay ahora de vender comida preparada en una caravana antigua...tiene un nombre de esos chulos para decirte que solo venden creps o empanadillas, pero en una rulotte super cuca de los años 30...ahora hay un monton en cada feria... cuando los hipters se cansen a ver que pasa...



Hombre lo de usar una caravana tiene la ventaja de que no hay que pagar por el local ni tener mil y una licencias y puedes moverla siempre a sitios concurridos. No me parece tan mala idea.


----------



## adri (19 Jun 2015)

andyteleco dijo:


> Hombre lo de usar una caravana tiene la ventaja de que no hay que pagar por el local ni tener mil y una licencias y puedes moverla siempre a sitios concurridos. No me parece tan mala idea.



No sé, pero lo de ir a las fiestas de los pueblos y comprarle el perrito a ese hombre o mujer con pinta de no haber olido el agua en meses... Qué cosas se hacen cuando uno bebe!


----------



## pichaza (19 Jun 2015)

Alguien ya se me ha adelantado en el negocio más gilipollas que he visto y me refiero al fish span ese de los cojones. Ubicado en una centrica calle de un municipio de la area metropolitana de Barcelona, duro unos 3 meses.
Respecto al negocio del paint-ball no se si se tratara del mismo local que el comentado, el que refiero, estaba sito en población del Bajo Llobregat :Escaparate con muñecotes enfundados en prendas mimetizadas y portando camaras antigas, duro 2 dias. Los propietarios, un matrimonio donde ella era la capitalista al 100%, acabaron como el rosario de la Aurora y hasta aquí puedo leer


----------



## pechelle (19 Jun 2015)

Lombroso dijo:


> En realidad el 50% de negocios que se han expuesto en este hilo no son gilipolleces como tal, sino que su fracaso es debido a una errónea ubicación. Por ejemplo, conozco una tienda de gominolas y chucherías al peso que lleva la tira de años pero porque está situada a la salida de un colegio, en una zona peatonal y a escasos 200 metros hay otro colegio con parvulario. No creo que se estén haciendo ricos pero cuando llevan más de 15 años abiertos no les debe ir mal.
> 
> El problema que veo es que mucha gente monta sus negocios en base a sus hobbies. Un conocido ha montado una tienda de productos veganos gastándose una pasta y sin pensar que al 95% de la gente le importa una mierda esta "cultura". Sobrasada sin carne, paté sin carne, leche sin lactosa... productos que saben a nada. Hay que hacer todo lo contrario, mirar las exigencias de los clientes e intentar dárselas. Eso de crear algo y hacer que la gente siga su tendencia está solo a la altura de multinacionales generalmente de la electrónica.



Pues lo de los veganos no lo veo mal negocio. También hay que saber la ubicación, tiene que ser en pleno centro de una ciudad, si es en un barrio obrero evidentemente será un fracaso

---------- Post added 19-jun-2015 at 02:41 ----------




tancredi dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo que el estudio de mercado tuvo que ser un total desproposito. La franquicia no arriesga nada en estos casos. Pero insisto que es un tema cultural. Yo me dejo una pasta en chocolate belga de la mejor calidad, y me cuesta bastante menos que cualquier adicto al tabaco. Cuando iba a la tienda siempre me preguntaban si era para regalar. No debia abundar el cliente que compra porque le gusta y punto.



Yo no lo veo mala tienda yo también compraría ese chocolate. Pero tiene que estar en el centro de una ciudad para poder abarcar


----------



## ComTrololo (19 Jun 2015)

Un mesón, en barrio obrero que "va bien" y lo peor no es eso, lo peor es que como "va bien" en lugar de pagar el alquiler, han comprado el local. Otro negocio es una pizzeria cerca de la playa, al menos han tenido el decoro de que el que las hace es Italiano. 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## curranteurbano_borrado (21 Jun 2015)

andyteleco dijo:


> Hombre lo de usar una caravana tiene la ventaja de que no hay que pagar por el local ni tener mil y una licencias y puedes moverla siempre a sitios concurridos. No me parece tan mala idea.



Habia un hilo sobre la legislacion de la comida ambulante, si te fijas en españa los puestos de churros, etc, estan fijos, no es como en los EEUU, que tienen movilidad, aqui no, te plantan en un solo sitio,ferias..etc, la ley no permite que estes en la puerta del sol, y mañana en caceres vendiendo perritos, pizzas o burritos con tu furgona.


----------



## Viernes_negro (25 Jun 2015)

Solve polluti dijo:


> Seamos realistas, en el resto del mundo no quiebran negocios como cucarachas....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...



Yo la verdad es que en las tiendas ecológicas a veces no entiendo mucho. Lo del tofu es para mear y no echar gota ... un cachito de tofu a varios euros, cuando caminando 500 metros, en Barcelona, hay un super chino que te vende "doufu", que vale poco más de un euro y pesa más de medio kilo.

O tomates de "nosédónde", que han recorrido 1200 kilómetros teniendo cientos de payeses para poner productos a precio de verdad.

Aunque lo de los payeses ... recuerdo una vez en el mercado intentar cobrarme "6 euros" por un kilo de tomates para mojar pan.


----------



## LeChuck (9 Jul 2015)

Abrir un foro dedicado al tema de la burbuja inmobiliaria y petarlo de nazis y CMs varios para entretener a la gente. ::


----------



## Enterao (10 Jul 2015)

una pregunta , los estudios fotograficos de antaño no creeis que estan camino del videoclub ?

sin embargo aun se ven algunos abiertos ...de donde hacen ahora la pasta? en mi barrio hay uno que abrio el padre y ahora esta el hijo , todo el dia aburrido sin clientes pero creo que tiene los ingresos de la mujer que es funcivaga..


----------



## euriborfree (10 Jul 2015)

tiendas de cartuchos de impresora, solo cartuchos de impresora reciclados (baratos)

En una ciudad pequeña, abre una, dura 6 meses y cierra, unos meses despues abre otra con exactamente el mismo planteamiento, solo cartuchos (monocultivo) y lo esperable, no dura mas de medio año y magia, se abre otra mas en otro sitio.

si ves que a otro no le cuaja, ¿para que te metes?

Pd: En un rato me llegan 2 toners comprados en Amazon, mas baratos que en ninguna tienda

---------- Post added 10-jul-2015 at 10:52 ----------




panqueque dijo:


> Un negocio tipo heladería que además sirve palomitas gourmet. Juro que existe.



¿donde? (vivimos en la misma ciudad)


----------



## Elirregular (10 Jul 2015)

*rincondecaballeros*



LeChuck dijo:


> Abrir un foro dedicado al tema de la burbuja inmobiliaria y petarlo de nazis y CMs varios para entretener a la gente. ::



Pues anda que este, un foro de cria y cuidados de fachas, creo que lleva un poco más de un año, con tres tiendas como mecenas....y, 4 fachas escribiendo "por ejemplo" sobre grecia.


Elecciones Griegas...y lo que está por venir. - Página 118


----------



## euriborfree (10 Jul 2015)

panqueque dijo:


> Es mi ciudad natal pero ya no vivo en ella. Te he enviado un PM con la info pero tienes la bandeja petada.
> 
> El sitio está por el centro. Venden palomitas y maquinaria para palomitas. Se anuncian en la radio.
> 
> ...



gracias, te mando un privado porque por la descripcion del negocio creo que se de quien es


----------



## Enterao (10 Jul 2015)

Elirregular dijo:


> Pues anda que este, un foro de cria y cuidados de fachas, creo que lleva un poco más de un año, con tres tiendas como mecenas....y, 4 fachas escribiendo "por ejemplo" sobre grecia.
> 
> 
> Elecciones Griegas...y lo que está por venir. - Página 118




pues no lo conocia gracias ....en esa pagina que pones precisamente escribe gente que tiene bastante idea ...mas que muchos mongolos de por aqui....va a ser que los fachas estan mas informados....


----------



## plebeyaco (10 Jul 2015)

Una tienda de Hello Kitty, duró unos meses.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (12 Jul 2015)

Un bar supuestamente gourmet sin cocina porque no pusieron salida de humos... pero aún así cocinaban, reconozco que se volvieron unos virtuosos del horno. Pero como lo vistieron bien, ahí siguen.


----------



## kasper98 (13 Jul 2015)

un tio que monto teleporro creo que tb vendia coca y lo peor es que el muy bobo tenia tarjetas de visita que daba a la gente con una pequeña muestra.
lo pillaron del tiron

Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Monty (13 Jul 2015)

kasper98 dijo:


> un tio que monto teleporro creo que tb vendia coca y lo peor es que el muy bobo tenia tarjetas de visita que daba a la gente con una pequeña muestra.
> lo pillaron del tiron
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk









Enviado desde mi sofá.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (13 Jul 2015)

kasper98 dijo:


> un tio que monto teleporro creo que tb vendia coca y lo peor es que el muy bobo tenia tarjetas de visita que daba a la gente con una pequeña muestra.
> lo pillaron del tiron
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk



True story


----------



## ñandú iracundo (13 Jul 2015)

jesamine dijo:


> Una pajarería en un pueblo de 5.000 habitantes :XX:



una tienda de animales es un buen negocio, de las pocas cosas que internet no te va a hundir


----------



## Survivor101 (13 Jul 2015)

Este hilo es incréible. Que cantidad de estúpidos hay en este y en otros países.
¿En que pensarán para montar negocios así, y encima en ciertas ubicaciones poco transitadas, o en pequeñas ciudades?.

Que conste que algunos de los negocios que nombrais si que son factibles, al menos en ciertas calles estratégicas de las principales ciudades Españolas.

Es decir, aunque es un negocio demasiado concreto, se puede montar perfectamente una "croquetería" sí es en las Ramblas de Barcelona. Del mismo modo que se pueden montar kebabs, pastelerías, pizzerías en casi cualquier ciudad. O tiendas de sombreros o tiendas de disfraces especializadas en grandes urbes, o heladerías en ciudades turísticas Mediterráneas.

Aunque por otraparte, veo una gilipollez especializarse y encajonarse tanto en un modelo de negocio. (A no ser que al menos el negocio físico, se complemente con venta por internet).


----------



## Survivor101 (13 Jul 2015)

panqueque dijo:


> Un negocio tipo heladería que además sirve palomitas gourmet. Juro que existe.



Pues no lo veo tan estúpido. 

Todas las ciudades Españolas de más de 50.000 habitantes tienen al menos una heladería. Algunas como Cambrils tienen lo menos 20. Y viven (al menos en primavera-verano) solo de los helados. Si están bien situados y además venden palomitas y alguna gilichorrada más... El negocio les puede ir bien.


----------



## temistocles (13 Jul 2015)

Una tienda de alquiler de castillos hinchables... ::


----------



## Survivor101 (13 Jul 2015)

Circe dijo:


> A ver, los últimos negocios visto y no visto que me acuerde: una tiendecita microscópica de pastas de té en un barrio obrero. Anteriormente en el mismo local un negocio de plantas en maceta ( bonsáis y plantitas exóticas) y una inmobiliaria (que abre en plena crisis, cómo no).
> Una tienda de material para deportes de aventura en una zona donde predominan los jubilados.
> Una tienda de ropa pija y cara para niños pequeños en el barrio obrero antes mencionado.
> Otro local chiquitujo donde solo venden fabes, que extrañamente está durando ya más de seis meses, no le quito ojo.
> En una avenida de las afueras, donde están todas las naves de mueblerías enormes, se le ocurre a alguien montar una en un local pequeñito, donde todos los muebles que te enseñan son por catálogo, dado que carecen de espacio para exposición.



Joder maja, todo eso en tu barrio? debes tener vecinos sadomasocas. O los típicos modernitos tolais con la cabeza llena de nubes.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (14 Jul 2015)

temistocles dijo:


> Una tienda de alquiler de castillos hinchables... ::



Pues yo conozco a uno que se forró el verano pasado con los dichosos castillos. Los colocó en el paseo marítimo de una localidad costera y los tenía siempre llenos de críos dando saltos. La inversión y el mantenimiento son mínimos; solo necesitas una bomba de aire y un buen seguro por si algún nino se parte la crisma.


----------



## Atún en lonchas (14 Jul 2015)

"La casa de las Carcasas", carcasas de moviles, el problema es que lo han puesto en mitad de la Gran Via de Madrid en un pedazo de local que antes habia un Movistar, tiene 4 empleados y siempre que paso no hay ni Peter. Entre el alquiler y las dependientas eso debe ser un sumidero de dinero ¿cuantas fundas hay que vender para que sea rentable?. Tambien vi otra sucursal en Preciados igual de vacia y con tres chavalas atendiendo.


----------



## Pobre de solemnidad_ (14 Jul 2015)

Un local en el que exclusivamente se venden perritos calientes a 1 euro. Nunca he visto clientes y sé que en esa zona el alquiler de locales no baja de 800 pavos. Supongo que se trata de blanqueo.


----------



## Brumoso (14 Jul 2015)

Una tienda de lámparas de diseño ( sólo lámparas, nada más ) en una urbanización aislada y consolidada hace años de unas 300 viviendas, digo yo, cuantas lámparas renueva una familia media, ¿una al año ? ni para vender una al dia. Chaparon hace poco,claro.


----------



## pechelle (14 Jul 2015)

Atún en lonchas dijo:


> "La casa de las Carcasas", carcasas de moviles, el problema es que lo han puesto en mitad de la Gran Via de Madrid en un pedazo de local que antes habia un Movistar, tiene 4 empleados y siempre que paso no hay ni Peter. Entre el alquiler y las dependientas eso debe ser un sumidero de dinero ¿cuantas fundas hay que vender para que sea rentable?. Tambien vi otra sucursal en Preciados igual de vacia y con tres chavalas atendiendo.



Yo también he visto tiendas sólo de fundas y me parece curioso siendo las fundas de móvil una cosa que venden en los chinos

Enviado desde mi XT1039 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DASnc (14 Jul 2015)

En mi ciudad (ciudad costera y turística de la costa brava) un iluminado montó una tienda de fundas para móviles y se ha forrado (literalmente). Eso si, en la mejor calle, por delante de esa tienda deben passar unos cuantos miles de personas al día. 
El margen de estas tiendas es muy grande, tened en cuenta que compras estas fundas (que son de calidad dudosa) por pocos céntimos y las venden a un precio mínimo de 5€. Además, si añades también unos cuantos auriculares baratos pero bien presentados y unos cuantos accesorios más para el móvil ya tienes el negocio montado.


----------



## Atún en lonchas (14 Jul 2015)

DASnc dijo:


> En mi ciudad (ciudad costera y turística de la costa brava) un iluminado montó una tienda de fundas para móviles y se ha forrado (literalmente). Eso si, en la mejor calle, por delante de esa tienda deben passar unos cuantos miles de personas al día.
> El margen de estas tiendas es muy grande, tened en cuenta que compras estas fundas (que son de calidad dudosa) por pocos céntimos y las venden a un precio mínimo de 5€. Además, si añades también unos cuantos auriculares baratos pero bien presentados y unos cuantos accesorios más para el móvil ya tienes el negocio montado.



Hombre yo te hablo de la Gran Via en Madrid y un local que debe andar muy por encima de los 12.000 leuros de alquiler, mas 4 empleados... tienes que vender fundas como si no hubiese un mañana. De los que hay en los centros comerciales en plan tenderete y con una jamelga atendiendo no digo que no pueda ser rentable...yo siempre lo veo vacio la verdad.


----------



## individualina (15 Jul 2015)

La Unión Europea


----------



## temistocles (15 Jul 2015)

andyteleco dijo:


> Pues yo conozco a uno que se forró el verano pasado con los dichosos castillos. Los colocó en el paseo marítimo de una localidad costera y los tenía siempre llenos de críos dando saltos. La inversión y el mantenimiento son mínimos; solo necesitas una bomba de aire y un buen seguro por si algún nino se parte la crisma.



No sé qué decirte, en realidad no conozco la tasa de retorno ni el nivel de competencia del sector.
Está en una ciudad dormitorio de Madrid (alrededor de 200.000 habitantes) y el periodo de mayor contratación deben ser las 2 semanas de fiestas locales, además de fiestas particulares de vez en cuando en algún chalet.
Me huele a negocio parado la mayor parte del año.


----------



## ñandú iracundo (15 Jul 2015)

DASnc dijo:


> En mi ciudad (ciudad costera y turística de la costa brava) un iluminado montó una tienda de fundas para móviles y se ha forrado (literalmente). Eso si, en la mejor calle, por delante de esa tienda deben passar unos cuantos miles de personas al día.
> El margen de estas tiendas es muy grande, tened en cuenta que compras estas fundas (que son de calidad dudosa) por pocos céntimos y las venden a un precio mínimo de 5€. Además, si añades también unos cuantos auriculares baratos pero bien presentados y unos cuantos accesorios más para el móvil ya tienes el negocio montado.



- producto no perecedero 
- que no pasa de moda
- género se importa de china con un coste irrisorio

la verdad me parece un negocio con muy poco riesgo; lo único que vas a perder es la pasta del alquiler

al final es solo una variación de la puta tienda de recuerdos situada en shithole turístico de toda la vida

la genialidad es que es otro negocio no amenazado por internet puesto que nadie se compra una puta funda de movil por internet, que solo el envio vale tanto como la funda.

al mismo tiempo todo el mundo tiene funda, que se la compra en una tienda física y la gente sigue comprandose smartphones segun el precio sigue bajando.

Dentro de ser un negocio de mierda, que es lo que es, me mola la idea. Me mola bastante de hecho.


----------



## euriborfree (15 Jul 2015)

ñandú iracundo dijo:


> - producto no perecedero
> - que no pasa de moda
> - género se importa de china con un coste irrisorio
> 
> ...



perecedero y que no pasa de moda?

Yo he vendido carcasas de movil y fundas hace mas de una decada, te aseguro que o te dabas prisa en dar salida a la mercancia o te la comias porque los modelos de los telefonos van cambiando y eso hace obsoletos los accesorios en cuestion de meses.

Por ahi tendre todavia carcasas de los antiguos modelos de Nokia, cogiendo polvo en un trastero, algun dia iran al contenedor amarillo


----------



## bocadRillo (15 Jul 2015)

Atún en lonchas dijo:


> "La casa de las Carcasas", carcasas de moviles, el problema es que lo han puesto en mitad de la Gran Via de Madrid en un pedazo de local que antes habia un Movistar, tiene 4 empleados y siempre que paso no hay ni Peter. Entre el alquiler y las dependientas eso debe ser un sumidero de dinero ¿cuantas fundas hay que vender para que sea rentable?. Tambien vi otra sucursal en Preciados igual de vacia y con tres chavalas atendiendo.



Eso es que no has ido un fin de semana, que es cuando la encontrarás petada.
Doy fe de que en esa tienda te roban a mano armada. Compré por internet una funda que me costó 7 € con los gastos de envío incluidos. Se me rompió al poco tiempo, y la misma, la mismita me la volví a comprar en la casa de las Carcasas por 10 talegos.
Las dependientas son jennys de 20 años que deben de pasarse el día ahí por cuatro perras.

---------- Post added 15-jul-2015 at 16:53 ----------




jmslluch dijo:


> P.D.: Por cierto, estoy viendo, de un tiempo a esta parte, el cartel de "SE TRASPASA" a un montón de bares de chinos.



Esto de los chinos es muy misterioso. Hace pocos meses abrieron en una calle muy céntrica y muy concurrida de Chamberí una peluquería regentada por dos maromos chinos de peinado emo que estaban siempre tocándose los huevos en las butacas porque no entraba ni Dios. Los precios eran descaradamente bajos. A veces les veía echando el tinte a alguna abuela del barrio. Pero gente más joven, ni se asomaba.

Ahora me encuentro con el cartel de que se mudan a Majadahonda, dando la dirección y todo. Incomprensible.

Por la misma zona, y en una calle más bien pequeña, han abierto una tienda de ropa y accesorios de caza, en un local enorme. Los precios son exagerados, pero esto al menos tiene la excusa de que Azca y los ejecutivos agresivos amantes de la caza no pillan muy lejos. No sé cuánto durará.


----------



## vintvolt (16 Jul 2015)

Cerca de mi trabajo han abierto un "centro" que llevas a los niños y te los despiojan. En serio.

PD: No trabajo en una barriada marginal. Es un barrio normal de Barcelona.


----------



## ñandú iracundo (16 Jul 2015)

euriborfree dijo:


> perecedero y que no pasa de moda?
> 
> Yo he vendido carcasas de movil y fundas hace mas de una decada, te aseguro que o te dabas prisa en dar salida a la mercancia o te la comias porque los modelos de los telefonos van cambiando y eso hace obsoletos los accesorios en cuestion de meses.
> 
> Por ahi tendre todavia carcasas de los antiguos modelos de Nokia, cogiendo polvo en un trastero, algun dia iran al contenedor amarillo



ya, hombre, lógicamente, digo que las puedes guardar varios meses en la mayoría de los casos; a eso me refiero. algo que puedes almacenar durante meses sin que se deteriore y sea vendible está de puta madre.

como ya digo, es el mismo concepto que las tiendas de recuerdos, que suelen funcionar bien en sitios turísitcos y consiste en vender mierda imperecedera.


----------



## naxo_vk (26 Jul 2015)

ñandú iracundo dijo:


> - producto no perecedero
> - que no pasa de moda
> - género se importa de china con un coste irrisorio
> 
> ...



No fastidiemos, todo el mundo que conozco que sabe manejar minimamente internet (navegar y hacer un pago online) se compra fundas y accesorios en los ebay, amazon etc de turno. El target de esos puestos son gente mayor, marujas o turistas


----------



## bric (26 Jul 2015)

euriborfree dijo:


> perecedero y que no pasa de moda?
> 
> Yo he vendido carcasas de movil y fundas hace mas de una decada, te aseguro que o te dabas prisa en dar salida a la mercancia o te la comias porque los modelos de los telefonos van cambiando y eso hace obsoletos los accesorios en cuestion de meses.
> 
> Por ahi tendre todavia carcasas de los antiguos modelos de Nokia, cogiendo polvo en un trastero, algun dia iran al contenedor amarillo



Hombre, no creo que tengas que tirarlas, seguro que hay quien esté interesado en carcasas o fundas de modelos antiguos que no saben donde encontrarlas... yo conozco a uno que tiene un Nokia 7100S-2 que no busca una funda que necesita porque cree que no va a poder encontrarla ya :fiufiu:


----------



## Lord_Eustaquio (26 Jul 2015)

....alpiste Online. Y no es una broma.


----------



## Z4LMAN (26 Jul 2015)

La noticia es del 3 de marzo de 2014

La Casita de Muñecas, un lugar mágico para niñas y niños

El otro dia pase y ya tenia puesto el cartel de SE VENDE


----------



## rafabogado (26 Jul 2015)

PistolasJoe dijo:


> La noticia es del 3 de marzo de 2014
> 
> La Casita de Muñecas, un lugar mágico para niñas y niños
> 
> El otro dia pase y ya tenia puesto el cartel de SE VENDE




Eso es una ludoteca para princesitas y niñas cursis.

Si le quitas el futbolín, las macas y los parques de bolas para que hagan el bestia... y además lo pones todo "menos usable", más aburrido y con vigilancia permanente... eso no es realmente una ludoteca ni un local para eventos... eso solo es un teatro para que las madres cursis fotografíen a las niñas dentro del castillo de Barbie.

Eso solo puede funcionar en barrios fashion de Madrid o Barcelona.

Pero Elche... :vomito:


----------



## Señor Calopez (26 Jul 2015)

El de ISABEAU, que se va a vender botellas de vino peleón a Londres... para mí que al final la van a pillar para trata de blancas.


----------

